# Hector Vom Logan Haus



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Well here is my very long awaited Logan Haus pup. He is a lot of puppy. His nerves are bomb proof, strong grips and loads of drive. He is already demonstrating very strong character.

Mike thank you for such an outstanding pup. His name is Hector and he is out of Boris (B.R.N 16086) and Noa (B.R.N 12502). Here are a few pics of him and two short videos - one doing some puppy tug play and some puppy obedience with food drive. Thanks again Mike. Very Nice Pup!:-D

Tug Play: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOIG7-z-i4k
Puppy obedience: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQSA-0U5fOw


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats on your new pup Shane.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Nicole! He is a great pup for sure!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Shane looking good....I hope you enjoy him as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats shane we have 2 young one,s From Mike could not be happier with ,Have fun


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Keith Earle said:


> Congrats shane we have 2 young one,s From Mike could not be happier with ,Have fun


Who are they out of? How old are they?


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats on the new pup!
I love that first picture, he has an intense look.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Alison Grubb said:


> Congrats on the new pup!
> I love that first picture, he has an intense look.


Hahahaha yes intense is one of the words that I would use for him :lol:


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> Shane looking good....I hope you enjoy him as much as I enjoy mine.


Hey Brian I am sure that there is a lot that I am going to be able to do with this guy! He has a lot of potential for sure.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Hey Brian I am sure that there is a lot that I am going to be able to do with this guy! He has a lot of potential for sure.


Shane I was impressed with his sire... thats probably gonna be a serious dog shortly. (ya know what I mean lol) Im glad you got him ... Id be proud of him!!


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Well here is my very long awaited Logan Haus pup. He is a lot of puppy. His nerves are bomb proof, strong grips and loads of drive. He is already demonstrating very strong character.
> 
> Mike thank you for such an outstanding pup. His name is Hector and he is out of Boris (B.R.N 16086) and Noa (B.R.N 12502). Here are a few pics of him and two short videos - one doing some puppy tug play and some puppy obedience with food drive. Thanks again Mike. Very Nice Pup!:-D
> 
> ...


He looks great, Shane! Good luck with him, I'm sure you will have a blast!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Excellent. Hopefully he turns out a cracker. His dad is still on my "to get stuff from" list.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL pup!!! i also love the first pic-wow. imagine that at 24 months and you're the helper <eeeek>!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> Excellent. Hopefully he turns out a cracker. His dad is still on my "to get stuff from" list.


Christopher you should. He is a nice one!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

congrats Shane and good luck - nice pup.

BTW who's this *Logan Haus* ??? new guy?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Excellent. Hopefully he turns out a cracker. His dad is still on my "to get stuff from" list.





Brian Anderson said:


> Christopher you should. He is a nice one!


Yea I am really looking forward to watching this guy. He has a lot of potential for sure. I am really looking forward to seeing what I can do with him.

Chris I think his sire (Boris) form all of the reports I hear is outstanding and both pedigrees are nice for different reasons but his has got some really good blood in it for sure.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> congrats Shane and good luck - nice pup.
> 
> BTW who's this *Logan Haus* ??? new guy?


Thanks Peter. How is your boy doing? Here is a link to Mike's site. You can check him out. 

http://www.loganhauskennels.com/


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Thanks Peter.
> Here is a link to Mike's site. You can check him out.
> 
> http://www.loganhauskennels.com/


 
Nice pup Shane! Glad to hear things are going well.

Peter is playing dumb and dumber....


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice pup, Shane. What are your plans for him?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Shane doug called it right, i was being a dick.

U can feel a bit left out here if ya dont own a logan haus dog or if ya believe ME is just a great dog trainer and not the messiah.

anyhoo sorry about jacking yr thread, nice pup all the way, look forward to more vids.

Cheers.




Shane Woodlief said:


> Thanks Peter. How is your boy ring. doing? Here is a link to Mike's site. You can check him out.
> 
> http://www.loganhauskennels.com/


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Very nice pup, Shane. What are your plans for him?


I am going to do sch primarily (he might be too much hahaha) at least the challenge will be fun. Also have a guy who is experienced in suit work that I going to work him with as well.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Shane doug called it right, i was being a dick.
> 
> U can feel a bit left out here if ya dont own a logan haus dog or if ya believe ME is just a great dog trainer and not the messiah.
> 
> ...


Ok Peter your taking advantage of my good nature hahahahhaa


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Shane i might be good at being a dickhead but I doubt i will ever know enough about dogs to ever be able to take advantage lol.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Shane i might be good at being a dickhead but I doubt i will ever know enough about dogs to ever be able to take advantage lol.


You da man Peter.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Back OT, what training goals do u set for; 3, 6 and 12 months?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Back OT, what training goals do u set for; 3, 6 and 12 months?


For me I

@ 3 months - Lots and Lots of play! Foundation training, Drive Building. I teach tracking, sit, plotz, stand. All in drive and with him I am using food like in the video. I also make them crazy for the tug and work full grips and short hold which I show in the video.

By 6 months - Lots of play, Tracking, Lots of Play, Drive Build, Lots of Play, Obedience with lots of play, lots of barking for tug etc and lots of play.

12 months I have no clue really depends on him I am thinking sch3 hahahah. :mrgreen:

In all seriousness I don't push the dog. I like taking my time and let him mature. I don't put pressure and all that till later. I honestly do some foundation work so I don't have to fight them when they are older. I honestly just do a lot of fun play try to keep all my fingers and toes and let them think they are king kong hahaha. I sending you a PM.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Cheers all of that, i can't get a prey bark out of mine yet, but his drive for the tug is high. i see ME says it's a correctional offence to have a pup barking for the tug unless i interpreted him wrong?

same pup has lots of alert barking?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks for pm, way cool.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> thanks for pm, way cool.


Yea it is a pretty cool way to have fun eh?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I' d post it, fuk what anyone else thinks.

everyone else ain't shit


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Cheers all of that, i can't get a prey bark out of mine yet, but his drive for the tug is high. i see ME says it's a correctional offence to have a pup barking for the tug unless i interpreted him wrong?
> 
> same pup has lots of alert barking?


.
Pete it will come ... patience ole boy patience.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah i was concerned cause he wouldn't alert even when older dog was going nutsoid, then it all just came out one night, both me n the old dog looked at each other in a brief moment of fear.

has the alert bark from the deepest hell pit. just no prey bark yet.

anyway, not my thread.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Keith Earle*  
_Congrats shane we have 2 young one,s From Mike could not be happier with ,Have fun_
Who are they out of? How old are they?

Hano is from Hector and Hannah- -there was some discussion before as to what Hannah, but his Dam is from Holland an Arko X Goya van hoek daughter- he will be 2

Mali is from IVO and I think Brooke- got to get some updated pics on her-she is doing awesome in her obedience and bite work-she is 10 months. She is the first pic, with the darker coat, also here are two pictures of Hano during an APPDA trial - they are SO smart, have a blast with your puppy- but beware-they are THINKERS- figure it all out really easy- we just love them and Logan Haus.
​

 

​


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks like a nice pup


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Mo Earle said:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Earle*
> _Congrats shane we have 2 young one,s From Mike could not be happier with ,Have fun_
> Who are they out of? How old are they?
> 
> ...


Yea sounds you have your hands full for sure hahaha. Mike really did me right with my pup (Hector) - he is super smart and for sure going to be a challenge but . Hopefully in a year we will be destroying decoys ahahhaaha!


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Shane Woodlief said:


> in a year we will be destroying decoys ahahhaaha!


LOL you got that right! When we were in WV picking up our Ivo son at Logan Haus, we got to see Hector and the rest of his litter. I knew right away you would be getting a solid pup. Not a crapper in that litter. He's going to be a lot of fun, man!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Kelly Godwin said:


> LOL you got that right! When we were in WV picking up our Ivo son at Logan Haus, we got to see Hector and the rest of his litter. I knew right away you would be getting a solid pup. Not a crapper in that litter. He's going to be a lot of fun, man!


Yea man I am really stoked about him he is a lot of pup. You boy Viper doing well?


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Yea man I am really stoked about him he is a lot of pup. You boy Viper doing well?


Doing good! Starting to teeth so we're laying off the tug but he still grabs toys and finds our GSD to play tug with. 

I've never seen a dog so sure-footed - he's already an accomplished climber. He's going to be a lot of fun for a decoy - he has no problem crashing himself full-force into whatever he's attacking.:twisted: Our GSD has learned not to lay at the end of hallways as he will take off and bowl her over. LOL

Doing well working through his issues with cats and dogs he doesn't know. No issues with sounds, people, or anything else. Tons of drive and has a natural full, calm grip. We are excited to see how he progresses. 

He's finally growing into his ears! hahaha


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude hectors ears are huge hahahaha I hope he grows into his as well hahahaha you ought to post some pics of him!


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Dude hectors ears are huge hahahaha I hope he grows into his as well hahahaha you ought to post some pics of him!


Here you go, these are from a couple weeks ago at our club. We are blessed to have a photographer in our club!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Handsome boy man and your right the ears are big hahahah! So you stoked to have him? Wish me had a good photographer every photo taken by our club members look like dog blurs hhahahaha!


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, he's been a lot of fun. I already told Mike that when Amanda graduates vet school in May and we are settled, I want an Ivo x Djenna pup. Viper is Amanda's to work and I'm missing out!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Who is the female that viper is out of? Djenna is a serious girl


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Who is the female that viper is out of? Djenna is a serious girl


His dam is Meg, an Arko daughter, owned by Matt Akenhead.

Very impressed with Djenna and what she produces!


----------

